# My black-smoke treasure



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

The sweetest cat one can imagine!


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Stunning cat. Is he/she an NFC?


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

My Maine Coon queen, spoiled rotten


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Doh, I always get coonies mixed up with nfc's lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> Doh, I always get coonies mixed up with nfc's lol


Many people do, but Coonies have distinct profile - if you see from the side - NFC has a strait profile, while coonies lion-like


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

OMG don't tell our lot but if my heart wasn't taken with Siama and Ori's-welllShe looks like a lady who knows what she wants and how to get it and stunningLove her color


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

shes is a stunning cat elena, seening the pics of your cats is what made me fall in love with this breed and of course how i got my lovely Vixie


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

She is beautiful!!
I do like Coonies


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2008)

shes gorgeous


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

Lovely looking cat.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2008)

Thanbk you every one - she's got a sweetest nature - very affectionate and cuddly


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

great looking cat


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

she is adorable elena,,,,, sooooo stunning,,,,,did you breed her yourself,,,, such a gorgeous colour,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,beautiful,,,,


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2008)

plumo72 said:


> great looking cat





colliemerles said:


> she is adorable elena,,,,, sooooo stunning,,,,,did you breed her yourself,,,, such a gorgeous colour,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,beautiful,,,,


Thank you. No - I've got her from another breeder; didnt managed to breed black-smoke myself yet


----------

